# Frontosa tank mates?



## Rainbowshark (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm setting up a 70g tank with 5 frontosa. Before you all ask me the same question, yes I do plan on moving them to a bigger Tank when they get big... But for the time being what would go good with frontosa in a 70g


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

You might find this to be an interesting read:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=237552


----------



## Rainbowshark (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks for the link fmueller, but i still want to have some tankmates with the frontosa what if i had the other fish about as big as the frontosa? wich i guess is hard cause they're so dang big but i wanted to do some comprecciesps with them.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

By and large, Compressiceps make good tank mates for Fronts. If you have a look at my tank on Youtube, you will see that a lot of tank mates _can_ work. That doesn't mean they _will_ work if you try it. With my stocking I was extremely lucky. As the thread I linked to shows, things can end up very differently. Whatever you put in a Front tank can end up being food, and it's good to be aware that you are taking that risk.

What I'd definitely avoid are hyperactive fish that would stress the Fronts like Tropheus and Mbuna. The same fish would make bad tank mates also because their dietary requirements are incompatible with Fronts. Other than that, as long as you are willing to take the risk of providing an expensive meal for your Fronts, the world is your oyster 

Keep in mind though that an 8' tank like mine will give you a lot more options than a 6' tank. I am guessing that your 70G is a 4' tank, which really is too small for adult fronts with or without tank mates. The larger a tank you can provide in the end, the more options you will have.


----------



## Rainbowshark (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks I'll tank thought into acount... I hope I get lucky.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Julie Regani and Leleupi, and Comps have worked for me in the past. I HAVE had the occasional fish "dissappear". I currently have Julie Regani "Kipili" with some 5" fronts... but, IMO, don't put in any fish that you are too attached to!


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Our 6 fronts are growing up with a gaggle (5) of clown loaches. As they are all of similar size we don't worry too much at this point, but we have extra tanks on hand to pull the loaches if we feel they're becoming tempting snacks.

We also have an odd-ball Dimidochromis compressiceps female in the mix that seems to have bonded with our biggest front. They've been together about a year now and are both in the 6-8" range. She'll drop eggs every month or so and the two of them won't let anyone near her for the few days she's gravid. Statler (the big front) does the 'mating dance' with her but of course just eats the eggs as they drop. It's rather comical to watch. Whilst we hope their friendship continues we still keep a watchful eye on them.


----------

